# Hi! I'm Kimmy :)



## lkimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi ladies and gents! I'm obviously new to the forum but have been lurking for a while! I was really never into make up until recently, about 4 years ago! When I first got into make up...I started with MAC! And let me tell you, I've become an addict and bought almost every single permanent eye shadow and majority of their face and eye brushes. I didn't even know how to use them and I bought them just to play around with. LOL! Well a year later, I decided to slow down a bit and started getting into face powders, blush, lippies, etc...basically exploring! Then I took a long long long break from purchasing new make up! And sadly, I'm now back on it a very addicted to MAC! 

I know this is primarily a MAC Cosmetics Forum, but I'm also addicted to Chanel, Illamasqua, MUFE, NARS, and Dior! But I have to say most of my collection consists of MAC! I feel like I'm a total addict to make up in general! Right now, I'm on a huge blush, and lippies phase along with brushes and other goodies! well, lippies will always be my #1 fav! i just love love love them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ackkk! It's a never ending obsession!

I feel like signing up on this forum is going to make me explore other brands even more and make me become more broke! LOL! I guess I should prepare myself! hehehe.

Anyways, just a little introduction, not much, but be prepared, I kinda talk to much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for accepting me as part of the Specktra forum!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!  There is a lot of love for brands other than MAC here, as well as for MAC.

Enjoy the site!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

welcome to specktra, fellow kimmy!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

Kimmy! Enjoy!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Kimmy!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the place!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2010)

to specktra Kimmy! have fun!


----------



## lkimmy (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks ladies! you are all so thoughtful!


----------



## *Sweet*Cheeks* (Feb 24, 2010)

I am also new to the forum but it's a great place and i'm sure you will enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## vulcanella (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Kimmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a longtime lurker as well and thought I might just start posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome Kimmy!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 1, 2010)




----------

